# Seeking advice on adding companion fish to my Betta tank



## Levgre

Hi, I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a single Betta in it right now. It is a small betta, an adult female, maybe 2-2.5 inches in length.

I read the sticky threads and it seems that Otocinclus cats may be good companions for my betta.

I was wondering if 2.5 gallons would be okay for the betta and maybe 2, or 3 Otocinclus cats (or maybe just 1). I know it's better to have a larger tank, but if they are all smaller fish would I be able to get by with my 2.5 gallon? A larger tank wouldn't fit as conveniently in my room...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## theguppyman

how about guppies I have them in with my betta and his a male i have 6 guppies and one betta in one of the aquriums


----------



## aggresivefishrule

no! Bettas like small tanks,in te wild they live in puddles! Get him in a bowl now!


----------



## archer772

aggresivefishrule read up on the Betta please Siamese fighting fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theguppyman

aggresivefishrule said:


> no! Bettas like small tanks,in te wild they live in puddles! Get him in a bowl now!


 NO YOU ARE TOTALLY WRON THAT IS JUST A MISCONCEPTION THEY ARE JUST LIKE NORMAL FISH THEY NEED SPACE MAN AND HAVE YOU SEEN THE SIZE OF THE RICE PADDIES AND ALSO THIER ARE CALLEDE PADDIES NOT PUDDLE ANY WAY THEY ARE ALMOST LIKE MEDIUM SIZED POND. EATHER WAY THOSE AND THE WILD FORMS THEY HAVE BEEN BRED IN CAPTIVITY SO THEY NEED THIER SPACE JUST THE SAME A ANGLE OR ANY OTHER FISH IF YOU DO THAT THEN HOW WOULD YOU LIKE IF I PUT YOU IN A 4 BY 4 CAGE FOR THE REST OF YOUR LONLY LIFE:betta::betta::betta: NO TO BETTAS IN :fish-in-bowl: FISH BOWLES


----------



## Nightshade

I don't think a 2.5 is big enough for otos. They are cute little guys though! From what I know about them they like to have buddies. For them to be happy you'd have to get at least 4 or 5 and there's just not enough room for that many in a 2.5. Bettas on the other hand are not a social fish and couldn't really careless about having company. The males anyway. IMO your betta would be very happy if you got her some plants as companions instead of fish.


----------



## mielikki

Betta do so much better in REAL tanks, not bowls! They love room to grow.
Oto's are in with all of my Betta, and they get along just fine. You should not put more than 2 oto's in that small of a tank, though.
I also have some glass catfish in with one of my Betta, and that has worked very well...


----------



## Zippy

I agree that getting plants instead of adding more fish would make your betta happiest. I unfortunately had one of my favorite bettas die because he got so stressed out when I thought he needed companions in his 10 gal tank.

Now my 3 bettas have 5 gallons each and they are happy and healthy.
:betta: :betta: :betta:


----------



## fishlover2009

I have a two gallon aquarium with a female betta & a snail. I wouldn't put any more fish in the tank, because they need space to swim around. :fish10:


----------



## Jennifer Scheller

We just got two bettas And put one in each of our ten gallons with our bubble heads. They really seem to be enjoying themselves. We don't have any aggresive fish in our large tanks because i took them out and put then in a holding tank. now all the bullies are together and none of them fight or pick on each other. I agree that bettas need to be in a larger enviroment. It is just cruel to keep then in those small bowls. Add plants too bettas love to hang out in them.


----------



## Baseballguy5

Sorry aggressivefishrule, but my bettas in a 75 gallon do fine together (females)
With all the room to grow they are more active than the one in a 2.5.

As for a tankmate I have to agree with fishlover2009
Get a Malaysian Trumpet Snail, they eat leftover food and aerate your gravel, increasing the cleanliness.

I know with my 2.5 gallon it gets dirty FAST, so I orded some of those snails from white_roses90991, who is selling them. I will put one in my 2.5 and one in my 75.


----------

